# Mental Health question ER



## Alta (Oct 6, 2009)

Pt's chief complaint is depression with suicidal ideation, this is also doctor's clinical impression.  He is released to a mental health facility.  Doc writes "medical clearance."  Mental health also does an assessment.  Do you code these medical clearance and mental health assessments as V codes?  Or do you code the dx given by physician as depression and Suicidal ideation.  Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 6, 2009)

I would code only the 311 and the V6284. Was he "released" to another mental health facility seperate from your location? If so, the correct transfer discharge disposition could be used as well. In our ER when we have any urgent mental condition or situation, we call in someone from the local Crisis Counseling Center and they do their assessment, but we never code their stuff. I believe that they do it on their own. It could be different, though, depending where you work, I guess, but here, we do not code it.


----------



## Alta (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thank You, LTibbits*

Thanks for answering.  That is what I did.


----------

